# What is your current living situation?



## Elessara (Jun 1, 2011)

Bored, curious and felt like making a poll.
I live my boyfriend of five years and have for at least 3-4 of those years.

*EDIT*
Also the "I live alone" option includes children if you have any as well.


----------



## Namba (Jun 1, 2011)

At home, and pretty alright


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 1, 2011)

I live with my second older sister in her apartment for so far 3.5 years. Currently trying to get a second job so I can pay more than half of rent with the second job being dedicated to just things I need for myself while my first job will be dedicated to bills


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 1, 2011)

Homeowner, two kids, one dog, dozens of fish, the odd rat.  Married longer than most of the FAF crowd have been alive...


----------



## xcliber (Jun 1, 2011)

I still live with my parents but I pay rent.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 1, 2011)

I am in a shared house atm, will be home for summer :3 then back in September ^_____^


----------



## Azure (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenuous.


----------



## Deo (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm currently living with a family in Missouri, they were ind enough to invite me into their home without ever meeting me, and as a total stranger I was welcomed warmly. I've since sort of become another daughter to them and it's been really really d'awww. They had four girls already, and the little ones already told me I was their sister after half a day of me being in their home. It's really warm, and their family is very tightknit. It's so damn cozy I may never leave.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 18 living with my parents and plan on staying that way for a long time. I can't see myself living out there in the world alone -- I'd be eaten alive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 1, 2011)

I live with my:
Husband
Daughter
Ammut- dog
Edgar- dog
Nate- lizard
Emily- lizard
Sparky- cockatiel
Pige pige- Pigeon

We all live in a two story 3 bedroom, 2.5 baths, back yard and 2 car garage. We are pretty fortunate.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2011)

I live with my parents (am over 18) yet. Still looking for work so I can eventually move out, but there isn't a big hurry. My parents are actually really cool and we all get along well together.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Live with my Mom, parents divorced, We can't afford house payment, Dad has a new family and won't help us out. Foreclosure proceedings started on my house today. We have 1 month to pack up not sure on time line for being out of the house. Thankfully Grandparents are helping us find a new place.


----------



## anero (Jun 1, 2011)

live in an apartment with two roommates, a dog & a cat that i wouldn't be surprised to learn is a serial killer


----------



## Pine (Jun 1, 2011)

Living with room mates cuts rent and expenses.

/cheap bastard


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 19 and living with my parents.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 19 and am living at home with my parents for the summer while commuting to school. I'll be living on campus for the Fall and Spring semesters, but I basically live at home for the time being.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2011)

I babysit my parents house, they're here 3-4 months out of the year, the other 8-9 months I'm living alone, or with my sister (who now has a condo, so I'll be by myself 3/4ths of the year)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 1, 2011)

Living in a friend's place with my fiance and his sister.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm currently living with a family in Missouri, they were [k]ind enough to invite me into their home without ever meeting me, and as a total stranger I was welcomed warmly.



Say what now?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2011)

I've spent about a total of five years on my own away from home, but I just moved back in a couple weeks ago.  I already got a job offer here though, so hopefully I won't be here too much longer.



LizardKing said:


> Say what now?


 
Missouri loves company. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2011)

Parents.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Missouri loves company. :V


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 1, 2011)

What the fuck, am I really the only person who lives alone







well... fuck.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2011)

Voted parents because I'm technically living with them, but I'm at college for half the year.


Xipoid said:


> What the fuck, am I really the only person who lives alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar fits perfectly.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> What the fuck, am I really the only person who lives alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Under that hat is a forever alone face. :C

Ahh...I came up with something clever...forever a goat......

because that's what your avatar reminds me off.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2011)

I live with my mom, younger brother, and cat amongst a lot of clutter. We've lived in this house for about three years and we still have yet to get it together.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 1, 2011)

Living with parents for now, but I'm pretty close to having enough money to move out, and I will once I get a new job.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 1, 2011)

It's okay xipoid. I live alone too.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2011)

I _have_ lived alone if it makes xipoid feel any better.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a poor college student...

As for everyone who voted 18+ and still with parents... You feed hte stereotype.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I am a poor college student...
> 
> As for everyone who voted 18+ and still with parents... You feed hte stereotype.


 So you're a college student and don't live with your parents when school is out?


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Jun 1, 2011)

I got outta the Marines with damn near no money, so back home with the parents I went.  I'm moving out shortly, but I agree with everyone who tells me that you should live at home as long as you can, until you have the means to get by.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 1, 2011)

<- College student, not really much of a way I could live on my own :v


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 1, 2011)

Well... I have a partner, and we hopefully will be moving in together. I'm not depressed that I live alone. I'm just surprised that no one else seems to.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So you're a college student and don't live with your parents when school is out?


 
No... I have an apartment... That I pay for with a job that I have here... Granted I'm being paid only a dollar more than minimum wage, but hey I earned it.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 1, 2011)

single and alone


-forever alone


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 1, 2011)

In the majority.

I am 18 and live alone with my parents. No job, either, mostly because of my social phobia/anxiety.


----------



## Otto042 (Jun 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> What the fuck, am I really the only person who lives alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the only one bro.  I just got my own place after sharing a bigger place with 3 other people for the past 3 years.  No one skips out on bills, no one dirties dishies and leaves em in the sink, no one eats my food, no one asks to use my computer so I don't go into a state of panic when I forget to clear my browser :3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 1, 2011)

Living with my mother at 16, so I'm not a total failure.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 16 and living with my parents.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 1, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Living with my mother at 17, so I'm not a total failure.


.


----------



## Takun (Jun 1, 2011)

Had AWFUL housemates (seriously terrible) and moved back with parents for the summer.  Parents are better than people who take your rent check and take off with it without paying the rent.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2011)

I live with my parents because I am lazy and 19.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> No... I have an apartment... That I pay for with a job that I have here... Granted I'm being paid only a dollar more than minimum wage, but hey I earned it.


 
Damn the rent must be way cheaper there then any place I ever went to college.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Jun 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> No... I have an apartment... That I pay for with a job that I have here... Granted I'm being paid only a dollar more than minimum wage, but hey I earned it.


That's not bad at all, I only make about 30 cents over minimum wage.  I'd be out on my own in a heartbeat if I could get my old job back, making $12/hour.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 1, 2011)

18 and with parents, it sounds so pathetic. D:

But it's totally cuz I'm planning to go to college near home. Honest I swear.


----------



## Jude (Jun 1, 2011)

16 with parents.
Well, kinda. Sometimes I feel like I spend more time at my friends' houses much more often than I spend time at my own house at this point.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

19 living with girlfriend (I _hate_ the term mate) who is in college. 

I've been mostly on my own since 18. If I wanted to, I could go running back to my parents any time but I just prefer being independent. I was hesitant to let my girlfriend stay with me. I like being a hermit.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 1, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> 19 living with girlfriend (I _hate_ the term mate) who is in college.
> 
> I've been mostly on my own since 18. If I wanted to, I could go running back to my parents any time but I just prefer being independent. I was hesitant to let my girlfriend stay with me. I like being a hermit.


 
Your avatar always makes me confuse you with RayO, and I about had an aneurism reading your post.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Your avatar always makes me confuse you with RayO, and I about had an aneurism reading your post.


 
I would rather not be confused for anyone else so I'm probably going to change my avatar back to Thom Yorke or Lain.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 1, 2011)

18 years old. Live with parents. 

...


I'M A SENIOR IN HIGH SCHOOL, OK? I HAVE AN EXCUSE! :v


----------



## Deo (Jun 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Say what now?


 I've been living with a family in Joplin, MO since May 9th? Just for the summer? Is that clear? The mother was a friend of a friend of my mother's so I was set up by other people with a sweet job and a nice couch to live on in Missouri. But I had never talked nor seen the people I was to be staying with, so I was a stranger to them, and they were kind enough to welcome me into their home.


----------



## Frokusblakah (Jun 1, 2011)

Living alone was cool at first, but after a few years I've turned into a lonely bastard.  ;x


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 1, 2011)

I am living with my parents right now, but I am moving out in September.

I'm 18 by the way.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 1, 2011)

21 and living with my parents
I'm a pathetic sheltered manchild and I am not ready for life. someone hold me ;_;
also lol at the poll


----------



## Zenia (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 28. I live in a house with two roommates (they are brother and sister) and our pets, two cats, a gerbil and a parrot.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 2, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> 21 and living with my parents
> *I'm a pathetic sheltered manchild and I am not ready for life. someone hold me ;_;
> also lol at the poll*


 
This is also me. So me.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm 19 and living with my mother because I could swallow my pride enough to make the sensible economic decision to live rent-free with most of my meals paid for while I work and go to university.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 2, 2011)

Renter with a roommate that doesn't pay rent and makes me clean his litter box.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 2, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Damn the rent must be way cheaper there then any place I ever went to college.


 
1/1s are only like $500 a month in some of the not so sketch areas of town. 

And the place I stayed at was only $350 a month but it was 4 people.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 2, 2011)

Mooching off my Parents like a boss!


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 2, 2011)

24, I live on my own, on my own funds from art, 70 miles from any close relative. It's still too close, so I'll be moving 400 miles away in a few months in with a roommate. Overhead'll be less, so I can be more lazy. I cannot afford to be any sort of lazy with the money I make now.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 2, 2011)

Living with my parents.

I can only hope a better job, or someone with a lot more money D), makes itself available so I can move out.


----------



## Taliesiin (Jun 2, 2011)

Kind of house hopping. It's really been stressing me out, got two job interviews and both turned out to be dead ends. :c


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 2, 2011)

And for everyone thinking that I'm just balling or what not. I average a 38 hour work week to pay for school/rent/everything else. I've earned what I'm living on.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 2, 2011)

Moved out with my bf at the beginning of last year, haven't looked back since.

ITT all furries are overgrown kids still living with their parents :V


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Living with parents, no quarrels whatsoever with that. But I'm hoping to board with friends at Uni soon. HOW EXCITING!


----------



## Xegras (Jun 2, 2011)

Been living on my own since I turned 18 though being in the military I'm hopping from apartment to apartment. Hell when I get back next month I have to move out of my current Dorm and onto the local german economy. Woooooooooo! House party!


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> ITT all furries are overgrown kids still living with their parents :V


 
Too be fair, I am an overgrown kid...its just that my kids live with me.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

24, living with Radiohead and in my last semester of college. I already have job offers lined up, yay!


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

I live with my sister.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Moved out with my bf at the beginning of last year, haven't looked back since.
> 
> ITT all furries are overgrown kids still living with their parents :V


 

With the shitty economy nowadays, it's not necessarily a bad thing to be living with your parents for the time being. Unless you're a lazy good-for-nothing, then... :T


----------



## blessthebeast (Jun 2, 2011)

19 living with my father....

burger king doesnt pay that much and my video game addiction is not helping.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jun 3, 2011)

I live in a van down by the river.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Moved out with my bf at the beginning of last year, haven't looked back since.
> 
> ITT all furries are overgrown kids still living with their parents :V


 My Mom kicked me out when I refused to give her 200usd when I found out all the money I was giving to her that I thought was for bills was going to get things we didnt need to live.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 3, 2011)

Well it does feel like a lot of furries are basement dwelling /b/tards who have video game addictions and/or are working minimum wage jobs at fast food establishments...

Which I guess is ok since that's the stereotype.


----------



## Stealthy (Jun 3, 2011)

Parents.

I totally have an excuse. I'm far from 18.


----------



## Moddex (Jun 3, 2011)

Given the visual trend and economic circumstances, I think this census agrees that most of us can't afford to live without the support of our family or loved ones/friends.

For fuck sake, I sleep on the floor of my apartment. Don't even own a bed anymore. Haha, laughable. You guys should see the pillow pallet I set up just to cushion the floor.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 3, 2011)

Moddex said:


> Given the visual trend and economic circumstances, I think this census agrees that most of us can't afford to live without the support of our family or loved ones/friends.
> 
> For fuck sake, I sleep on the floor of my apartment. Don't even own a bed *anymore.* Haha, laughable. You guys should see the pillow pallet I set up just to cushion the floor.


 
How the hell did you lose your bed? o_0


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2011)

AWESOME

I was living by myself but now I have my friend Jeremy there and my boyfriend is there most of the time, too.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 3, 2011)

Elessara said:


> How the hell did you lose your bed? o_0


 
Repo-man? Or I dunno the ghost of dead furries took it.


----------



## Moddex (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to abandon it. We were a day overdue in moving out, the moving truck was full, and I was nearly hospitalized from exhaustion trying to get everything out of the house and into my apartment within 36 hours. The mattress would have no room to fit in my room anyway and it was filthy at that point, so it was a favor done getting rid of it.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm living with my partner and his father. I selected living with my partner only because that's the closest to my situation.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

Most of the people here are adults who live with their parents. Honestly, why did I expect anything else?


----------



## Octa (Jun 4, 2011)

Lives in college related housing, not including summer break should have been an option.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> Tenuous.


 


Did you muster out?


----------



## Azure (Jun 4, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> Did you muster out?


 Catch me in channel, I'll tell you all about it. It's not for this place.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 4, 2011)

Moved out for four months, hated roommate drama, and went back to living with parents.


----------



## Trance (Jun 4, 2011)

blessthebeast said:


> 19 living with my father....
> 
> burger king doesnt pay that much and my *video game addiction* is not helping.



That's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> Catch me in channel, I'll tell you all about it. It's not for this place.


 
Roger that, will do.  Early morning for this old otter, so I'll catch you later.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 5, 2011)

Moddex said:


> I had to abandon it. We were a day overdue in moving out, the moving truck was full, and I was nearly hospitalized from exhaustion trying to get everything out of the house and into my apartment within 36 hours. The mattress would have no room to fit in my room anyway and it was filthy at that point, so it was a favor done getting rid of it.


 
Two Words for you: air mattresses.  They are comfy cheep and portable, so you don't have to sleep on the floor any more.


----------



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been homeless before....3 times to be exact...now I just bounce from one place to another...until someone decides to give me a job. v_v


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

At home. With parents. Cause I can't afford an apartment AND college =/ I'd love to move out though.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 6, 2011)

I live with my fiancÃ©, before that I was at university and lived with him and some friends. Before that I was in halls so shared a kitchen but otherwise was on my own. Before that I lived at home, obviously.

I'm moving in August and we will be living on the top two floors of my fiancÃ©'s father's house, so sort of sharing but not because it's like our own house on top of another house.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 6, 2011)

I live with my mom. And I'm 15.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm living with two roommates, while attending grad school.  I don't seem very often, since I'm usually at school, locked in my room doing work, or when time permits, I am hanging out with my friends.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 6, 2011)

Living with parents while attending college.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm 16 and living at home with my mother. Though she doesn't spend that much time here.



shaaaark said:


> I can only hope a better job, or someone with *a lot more money* D), makes itself available so I can move out.


Does 500â‚¬ a month allowance count? :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm living with my grandparents for the summer and then it's back to college in the fall.


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd rather not say, though it shouldn't be hard to guess.

And moved to Offtopic, c'mon people.


----------



## Riavis (Jun 6, 2011)

I currently bounce between 2 bases and almost half a dozen remote sites in Iraq. After I get back from that I'll be taking a trip to the UK before going back home, joining up and travelling with a martial arts international demo team, then signing up for some volunteer work.

Did I mention that I love to travel?


----------



## Spatel (Jun 6, 2011)

goddamn I'm such a manchild


----------



## Duck_Armada (Jun 6, 2011)

Elessara said:


> How the hell did you lose your bed? o_0


 
When I worked in rent to Own it was common practice to repossess beds if the person went even 1 week late on the payment.  Worst job I ever had, but it at least let me pay the bills.

Oh, and on topic, I live with my wife and 2 dogs.  We have a mortgage.


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't even know you could RENT a bed? Solution, buy cheap frame and mattress.


----------



## Octa (Jun 6, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I currently bounce between 2 bases and almost half a dozen remote sites in Iraq. After I get back from that I'll be taking a trip to the UK before going back home, joining up and travelling with a martial arts international demo team, then signing up for some volunteer work.
> 
> Did I mention that I love to travel?


 As Mr. Haden would say, you like to keep your interests mobile.


----------



## kungfu2011 (Jun 7, 2011)

Iâ€™m living alone itâ€™s very boring and hard to live a good life.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm 17 and living with my parents. Since they waited to long to divorce, I'll leave the house when I'm 20 something and live on my own.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol at "I am age 18 or older and living with my parents/family" having the majority. It doesn't surprise me much.

HEYGUISE I LIVE IN MY PARENTS' BASEMENT

except I'm fifteen and it's a nice walk-in basement, so that's socially acceptable


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Chose 'I bounce from place to place' cause I have two places in England I'm renting, and spend half the year in Ireland with my family. Landlords just do not give a shit over there. Thankfully there's only one month left on one of the places so I can move out permanently come August.

WATCH OUT ENGLAND


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2011)

Elessara said:


> *EDIT*
> Also the "I live alone" option includes children if you have any as well.



What? How the hell does that work? If you have children with you then you don't live alone do you. Duh.

I have an apartment, I live on my own, as in on my OWN.


----------



## Zapydos2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mom and sister....for now. I do want out though. Maybe someday.


----------



## Dizro (Jun 12, 2011)

I live with 2 friends in an apartment.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm living in my parents house, and I'm a minor.

They pay for everything.  It's nice not having to be responsible yet.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still with the parents, no longer a minor, but I'd leave as soon as they told me. Otherwise I help them with chores around the house, hang with them and watch Netflix really while looking for a job and doing research for college.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 12, 2011)

I live with roommates, its not so bad.

They are good friends.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Im homeless because us ghosts dont have real homes.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 12, 2011)

This poll is biased... I live with my mate AND roomates. And my stepson. And two dogs. And a cat. 

I'm seriously thinking about sleeping in the backyard for now on.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> This poll is biased... I live with my mate AND roomates. And my stepson. And two dogs. And a cat.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about sleeping in the backyard for now on.


What in the hell


----------



## Corto (Jun 12, 2011)

Live with a roommate, that happens to be my best friend.
You'd imagine it'd be all laughs, like a sitcom. In reality it is incredibly depressing. Yesterday I spent the day alone drinking cheap liquor and watching romantic comedies.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 12, 2011)

20, living with my boyfriend of nearly two years. Worried quite badly about money, but able to afford rent and bills at the moment. Just about.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

With parents.... Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 12, 2011)

Been living on my own three years now.


----------



## Aamir (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi dinosaurdammit,
Nice to know about your family. Do share some pictures of your pets.
I live with my family and we have 1 turtle and 1 parrot as pets.


----------



## The DK (Jun 13, 2011)

Well lets see... i live with my ex girl friend until the lease is up and when she has guys over im ther gay roommate whom she has never slept with lol


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

I currently live with my Parents, because I'm sixteen. I want to move out though, because it's hard pretending to be Christian when you're not.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I currently live with my Parents, because I'm sixteen. I want to move out though, because it's hard pretending to be Christian when you're not.



Truly the most difficult thing of all :v


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Truly the most difficult thing of all :v


 
What makes it worse is that both my parents have expressed how devastated they would be if I were not a believer. If God is real, then putting me in this family was a very cruel joke.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> What makes it worse is that both my parents have expressed how devastated they would be if I were not a believer. If God is real, then putting me in this family was a very cruel joke.


 
God's got an awesome of humour. I mean have you _seen_ the platypus?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> God's got an awesome of humour. I mean have you _seen_ the platypus?


 
Well that had to be made in order to get Perry the Platypus.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm homeless... I was living with my grandma, until her daughter had to have her way and kick me out of the house. I am staying with a friend until I can either move to Ohio and live with my mom again. Or get information for places and other things down around Austin Texas, and move there.


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

Aamir said:


> Hi dinosaurdammit,
> Nice to know about your family. Do share some pictures of your pets.
> I live with my family and we have 1 turtle and 1 parrot as pets.



...No, that doesn't sound weird at all...


----------



## KateWills (Jun 15, 2011)

At the moment I live alone and I used to live alone after I migrated and I prefer to live alone because it makes me free and relax.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope to move out pretty damn soon.


----------



## Bade (Aug 19, 2011)

I own my own 3/2 house in florida with my mate, son, and two other furfags


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2011)

So... my current condition ALMOST changed up to late. Just finished undergrad and parents tried the whole "Well you can come home and live with us until you find more permanent solutions. FUCK NO. I'll be couch surfing until I find my own place to call home. Which is likely means I'll be couch surfing until Spring.


----------



## JasonDaPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

These poles are fun


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2011)

Bade said:


> I own my own 3/2 house in florida with my mate, son, and two other furfags



So, like, why did you necro a practically three month old thread? Did you not even bother to like, look at the rules?


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 19, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> So, like, why did you necro a practically three month old thread? Did you not even bother to like, look at the rules?



Big man Randy tellin' it like it is, you have always been my favorite mod. #^^#

I like a man who can really stick it to 'em.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

The woods.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Big man Randy tellin' it like it is, you have always been my favorite mod. #^^#
> 
> I like a man who can really stick it to 'em.



ilu2.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 19, 2011)

I live with two other people in an anarcho community center. It is basicly a co-op or collective fashion democraticly ruled household. Its pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm 15..I live with my Mutter and her Boyfriend.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> So, like, ... like, ...



You're not an American schoolkid. Stop that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2011)

I love how a three week old thread gets  locked even though the poster posted relevant content, yet this two month old thread stillisn't locked. Who chose the mods again? :v


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

I live at home with my parents. I'm 19 years old. Currently waiting to finish school (community college) so I can finally join the Navy and do what I want to do.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 19, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I love how a three week old thread gets  locked even though the poster posted relevant content, yet this two month old thread stillisn't locked. Who chose the mods again? :v



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :C

Its an old thread its.  I dunno but waaaaaaaaah :C i dont like it. Wah!


----------

